# in manila



## clareman (May 22, 2013)

I,m currently an aussie in manila looking for info on a residency card? I wish to live here eventually. how do I get one and where .also what is cost and requirements?
thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Nobody has posted yet, I do have short cut for the PBI Philippine Bureau of Immigration and they are located in Manila.

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - MAIN

I have heard of at least 3 ways from other expats on this board
1. Marry a girl hear and go the route for your 13a Visa
2. Deposit $50,000 in a Philippine bank or I think??? (Not sure on this one) buy a Condominum worth $50,000 in order to full fill the retirement visa.
3. Some expats are claiming that the Tourist Visa is a better option, hopefully they can expand on this one.


----------



## clareman (May 22, 2013)

ok thanks all info is greatly appreciated


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

clareman said:


> I,m currently an aussie in manila looking for info on a residency card? I wish to live here eventually. how do I get one and where .also what is cost and requirements?
> thanks


Hi Clareman,

*Use caution with the Immigration website. It has interesting information but much of it is outdated as they seldom make much of an effort to keep it updated. Might be a good idea to visit Immigration in person and get the latest requirements and information to play it safe..*


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CaptainLarsen said:


> Easy and cheap, Tourist Visa and keep extending up to two years, two months at a time, and after that leave for a couple of days to HK or somewhere cheap and return to do it all over again.
> The 13 Visa mentioned by Balut does not apply to a single, foreign citizen who applies for residency first time or is not married to a Filipina or was previously a Filipino citizen.
> Either way, never mind what visa you choose, DOLE must always approve your employment here seperately from BI and only if BI grants you a 9g visa.
> Further remember that you do not have many rights here as a foreigner never mind what visa you have. I own condos, cars etc.. and have all the rights I need.
> ...


Good info and advice Capt,,,Thanks..


----------



## clareman (May 22, 2013)

Thanks ,really appreciate the advice. will look into it more.


----------

